# Deckhand Job



## sicomono31 (Feb 20, 2017)

Looking for a deckhand job in the Rockport/Port A area. I'm a hard worker and i'm experienced offshore. Dm me or contact me at 214-519-4175. Thanks for looking


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The Boobytrap swordfishing team was looking for someone out of Freeport. Look under the Bluewater forum. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2584369


----------



## sicomono31 (Feb 20, 2017)

photofishin said:


> The Boobytrap swordfishing team was looking for someone out of Freeport. Look under the Bluewater forum. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2584369


I did see there post but i don't think it could work because I'm living in rockport and there in freeport, otherwise i would be all over it. Thanks for replying


----------

